# 5 fish day



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

Lost couple should have had 6


----------



## Fish web (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice job! Where did you get 'em?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Yo Mocha, how bout a report to go with that nice picture. Don't Tell us where, but was it a lake or river and what did you catch them on.


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

Jigs on the lake


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

mocha said:


> Jigs on the lake


LOL!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

allbraid said:


> Yo Mocha, how bout a report to go with that nice picture. Don't Tell us where, but was it a lake or river and what did you catch them on.


If you ask him nice, he'll catch them for you too...nice stringer of fish btw mocha.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> If you ask him nice, he'll catch them for you too.


Thanks.... Good to know


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> If you ask him nice, he'll catch them for you too.


There's always one of this guy. I guess you just expect everyone to say wow pretty saugeye your the man cause thats all that post was good for. Sheesh I applaud your calmness albraid. All you are trying to do is help keep this site the great resource it is. If it was just a bragging board and we all posted a picture every time we caught 5 saugeye no one would have time to read them all.


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

North bank high wind on jigs


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Gentlemen, before this spirals out of control, My apologies......I was not trying to incite or invite and emotional response. Nor was I looking for a location. I never tell the name of lake or flow that I fish. I just believe that this site is for sharing knowledge.....Lure type, retrieve method, weather and water conditions. Again my apologies. Stay safe and tight lines!!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

allbraid said:


> Gentlemen, before this spirals out of control, My apologies......I was not trying to incite or invite and emotional response. Nor was I looking for a location. I never tell the name of lake or flow that I fish. I just believe that this site is for sharing knowledge.....Lure type, retrieve method, weather and water conditions. Again my apologies. Stay safe and tight lines!!


I agree. To the OP, please include details in your reports for the benefit of all of us. Otherwise, it's just bragging.


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

Just delete post I'm not posting any more thanks


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jray said:


> There's always one of this guy. I guess you just expect everyone to say wow pretty saugeye your the man cause thats all that post was good for. Sheesh I applaud your calmness albraid. All you are trying to do is help keep this site the great resource it is. If it was just a bragging board and we all posted a picture every time we caught 5 saugeye no one would have time to read them all.


Always one of what guy??..put the time in and go fishing instead of asking everything under the sun(and I'm not referring to you)...the man caught 5 saugeye and posted pics...I'll give you 3 guesses what lake they came from and the first two dont count.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

mocha said:


> Just delete post I'm not posting any more thanks


U know I kinda like the idea of seeing some pictures of saugeyes caught this time of year. You don't see that very often. Everybody is different. Some people on here like myself give info and no pics because we don't know how. Some people are like mocha, sometimes just show a pic with no info which some may consider bragging, there people on here which give pics and info which includes lakes and locations on those lakes with the idea that there are enough fish to go around and they have no need to brag, and there are people on here that show pics, give some info but in my opinion are still bragging. I have been on this websight for many years and I do not care much for fingerpointing. Be a little less rude. I think 1 person on here was very constructive on how he approached it and some who weren't. You need to stop and think about if it were you that was being pointed at. 

Snuff


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Keep Posting Mocha... I enjoy seeing what fish are suppose to look like. I was pretty sure where you caught them, and what you caught them on. I mean really, its Jan. Where do you catch a mess of saugeye, and what are you going to use for bait. Come on... Pretty standard information thats really not needed. one post pics to brag. Nothing wrong with that. Mocha happens to be the Muhamad Ali of the fishing world...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mocha said:


> Just delete post I'm not posting any more thanks


Thin skin? Who cares what others think? Post what ever you want.
Mike (allbraid) wasn't trying to get info to go an chase reports. And didn't demand anything. Lol he's a guy bored at home wanting to read about fishing is all. Your responses are the best! Much respect! 
Lol the guy has probably forgotten as much as I currently know about fishing. He doesn't "need" the info. At all!! 
Shadrap Allbraid never asked were? No clue were your coming from. The title of this forum is central Ohio fishing reports your totally off here
Dovans not everyone knows these things. Newbies getting on here all the time,And old timers always trying to switch it up...
An the op came back with info lol 
Keep bragging op we all do it! An like mentioned already,thanks for the comeback info


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> The title of this forum is central Ohio fishing reports your totally off here
> Dovans not everyone knows these things. Newbies getting on here all the time,And old timers always trying to switch it up...
> An the op came back with info lol
> Keep bragging op we all do it! An like mentioned already,thanks for the comeback info


Alright.... I'll give you that...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Alright.... I'll give you that...


Lol..... pppllleeaasseee give me SOMETHING!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol..... pppllleeaasseee give me SOMETHING!


An dovans I'm with ya I love just looking at pictures to nothing wrong with that. 
Lol just had to jump in because I know Allbraid isn't just "trolling" for info. He's just looking for good reads....
Haha I'm a ogf geek I spend ALL DAY on here jumping from forum to forum looking for stuff to read


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Um excuse me, I've been turned into a cow, can I go home?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Thin skin? Who cares what others think? Post what ever you want.
> Mike (allbraid) wasn't trying to get info to go an chase reports. And didn't demand anything. Lol he's a guy bored at home wanting to read about fishing is all. Your responses are the best! Much respect!
> Lol the guy has probably forgotten as much as I currently know about fishing. He doesn't "need" the info. At all!!
> Shadrap Allbraid never asked were? No clue were your coming from. The title of this forum is central Ohio fishing reports your totally off here
> ...


He asked what he caught them on and also if asked if it was a 'lake'...like stated earlier it doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure it out this time of year...wasnt trying to start a war I just thought that was asking a little too much info...let the man post pics of fish, if he wants to tell a story with it he will...I dont care what forum its in...fishermen brag...thats what they do...wether that was his intent is his business...keep posting pics mocha...love seeing fish caught this time of year...


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't think anyone on this thread has any beef with mocha. I just can't stand when someone is trying to be helpful and constructive and they get stupid comments like that


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> He asked what he caught them on and also if asked if it was a 'lake'...like stated earlier it doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure it out this time of year...wasnt trying to start a war I just thought that was asking a little too much info...let the man post pics of fish, if he wants to tell a story with it he will...I dont care what forum its in...fishermen brag...thats what they do...wether that was his intent is his business...keep posting pics mocha...love seeing fish caught this time of year...


Ok then that's awesome


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

greatmiami said:


> Um excuse me, I've been turned into a cow, can I go home?


Hey Bobby! From what I hear from most of the guys on this sight most of the fish you have caught over the years have come from Kroger's.


----------



## MoreCowBell (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey guys! I'm a newbie here and to targeting eyes. I really appreciate all the great info on this thread. I've read everything I can get my hands on and watched every vid I can find, but I've quickly realized that what you guys preach about putting time on the water is the only real way to learn... just like anything in life. I've been out three times this winter to no avail. Not even a bite. I'd love to get out more but with two kids under two its hard to do these days. It will be nice once they're old enough to come with. One question... should I expect to be able to locate saugeyes easier once the weather warms a bit? I know they have that spawning instinct so below dams are a good place, but are they in spawning mode now? Or is it closer to spring when they move up stream. Thanks in advance for any responses and all the great info you all share here.


----------



## MoreCowBell (Jan 30, 2017)

haha... wrong thread


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

MoreCowBell said:


> haha... wrong thread


the picture is good,it is teling me the fish are active,if I go out I have chance to get some fish.the report is bonus it gives you idea what he was doing,but it not garantie you fish even if you fish in that spot.
MoreCowBell
more time you put in fishing,you have beter chance to catch some fish.
you may locate fish in 30 minutes,but they are not feeding,you have tuf time to catch any,if you put all day you have beter chance when they are feeding you are there.
or you would have to have 5 frends who are fishing all time,and when they are catching fish you have to go there fishing,some time it work,some time the feeding time is only 10 or 20 minutes.
if I could open my freezer and the fish jump in,i will trow them out,they have no value for me.they were not taping and tugging on my line,that is the best feeling from fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

snuff1 said:


> Hey Bobby! From what I hear from most of the guys on this sight most of the fish you have caught over the years have come from Kroger's.


Nah there given to me! Hehehe I pay people to take pics of there fish.....
Snuff,have I fished with you before?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

snuff1 said:


> Hey Bobby! From what I hear from most of the guys on this sight most of the fish you have caught over the years have come from Kroger's.


huh... I wondered what that guy was doing with all those Tilpia fillets...


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I love to see pictures of fish, when times have been a little tough. Gives me the drive to go out and try severAL lakes this week. All the lakes are open, and right now it is right place right time. But seeing pics will make me shrug off my last trip and keep at it


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

st.slippy said:


> I love to see pictures of fish, when times have been a little tough. Gives me the drive to go out and try severAL lakes this week. All the lakes are open, and right now it is right place right time. But seeing pics will make me shrug off my last trip and keep at it


Seeing pics might get ya out there which is the most important step, but pics with info might turn these "tough" times into more successful times. Ppl can post pics all they want, doesn't bother me. But I 100% agree that this site is meant to be much more than a picture collage.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I have no problem with a little bragging, nice catch. I don't like to much information it confuses me! . Can you PM me GPS now. I need color water temp, size, what color clothes were you wearing, time of day, depth, retrieve speed, Rod, reel, what line type and pound test.


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

kayakmac said:


> I have no problem with a little bragging, nice catch. I don't like to much information it confuses me! . Can you PM me GPS now. I need color water temp, size, what color clothes were you wearing, time of day, depth, retrieve speed, Rod, reel, what line type and pound test.


Also looks like you need a better sense of humor. Don't forget to ask for that


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

In all seriousness, I don't know why ppl are trolling someone for requesting some info on how another member caught the fish he posted? Maybe I'm misguided but I thought that was the purpose of this forum? 
Central Ohio fishing REPORT 
Report: give a spoken or written account of something that one has observed, heard, done, or investigated.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Shields said:


> Also looks like you need a better sense of humor. Don't forget to ask for that


Sorry Bobby! You have never had the pleasure of enjoying the company of such a skilled artisan as myself. I know rob and a few guys from buckeye, a couple of guys from creek fishing, and some guys over east from fishing in some of those lakes. I fish out of my 18&1/2 ft.G3 for saugeye and wade wade primarily for smallies, but will catch just about anything that bites.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

here you go Slippy. All I'm saying.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

for you Slippy. One pic was from shallow lake one from deep. Pictures pretty much tell the rest.


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

fishslim said:


> for you Slippy. One pic was from shallow lake one from deep. Pictures pretty much tell the rest.


Lol now this is an example of a picture being worth a thousand words. Time of day. Bait. Rod. Line. Fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

snuff1 said:


> Sorry Bobby! You have never had the pleasure of enjoying the company of such a skilled artisan as myself. I know rob and a few guys from buckeye, a couple of guys from creek fishing, and some guys over east from fishing in some of those lakes. I fish out of my 18&1/2 ft.G3 for saugeye and wade wade primarily for smallies, but will catch just about anything that bites.


Lol no worries just curious. Run in to so many people an dont remember when out fishing


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Shields said:


> Lol now this is an example of a picture being worth a thousand words. Time of day. Bait. Rod. Line. Fish.


you can not give exact spot information,
we have people,for them money is more important than fish,
they will wipe the lake clean,because of the money,they will catch and sell fish,they do not care abouth regulation,than you will have 0 fish in the lakes.


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

HappySnag said:


> you can not give exact spot information,
> we have people,for them money is more important than fish,
> they will wipe the lake clean,because of the money,they will catch and sell fish,they do not care abouth regulation,than you will have 0 fish in the lakes.


There's always a group of bad people who ruin it for everyone else. Damn shame. You can still give a lot of helpful information without releasing the exact location. And if the location is something as broad as say alum or buckeye. You could at least state that without giving away your honey hole. I understand the idea of not wanting trashy ppl to ruin good spots (am still close with Michael "1rod" and hes probably heard the most bitching about this). So if you don't want to list your gps coordinates that's great and completely understandable. But I see no reason not to mention things such as bait, retrieve, time of day, structure, etc. You may have found the current pattern and are crushing them now, but next week month or year you might be the person needing a little guidance. Plus I believe good karma goes a long way. Rant over.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Troy, that's all I needed! See you out there. To the others that are upset, I get that people want more. I used to be on here all the time. I learned so much from so many people, and this site and the friendships i have made, has made me the fisherman i am today. Sometimes gave all my info sometimes put up pics. The flack I got stopped me from visiting the site very often. Just a thought.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Shields said:


> There's always a group of bad people who ruin it for everyone else. Damn shame. You can still give a lot of helpful information without releasing the exact location. And if the location is something as broad as say alum or buckeye. You could at least state that without giving away your honey hole. I understand the idea of not wanting trashy ppl to ruin good spots (am still close with Michael "1rod" and hes probably heard the most bitching about this). So if you don't want to list your gps coordinates that's great and completely understandable. But I see no reason not to mention things such as bait, retrieve, time of day, structure, etc. You may have found the current pattern and are crushing them now, but next week month or year you might be the person needing a little guidance. Plus I believe good karma goes a long way. Rant over.


if you read the tred rainy night and you fish 2 to 3 times a week,you know where and how to fish all year around.
take a look at the map,look where are points and difrent dept,write that down,and do the mesurements in yard's
1 step is one yard,now you can walk to that spot and jujge in yards,where you have to cast,you have picture in head where is your lure.
when you cast and one turn of handle is 2',count the turns when you realing in,when the fish hit you know ho far to cast,and where to expect hit.
just make plan,how you going to fish,do that few times and you will catch fish.
it depend on how much time you have for fishing,1 hour change bait,spot or technick every 10 minutes,4 hours change change every 20 minutes,just make a plan and that is easiest way to fish and have fun.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Come on back Slippy. I for one really enjoyed your posts and pictures.
There's some on here that finding fault in others is like there is some kind of reward for it.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Mocha - Thanks for sharing the Pic - Those are some nice eyes - I am a little jealous because I haven't been out. Now that I have a truck because my other one was totaled two months ago I am ready.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Skippy said:


> Come on back Slippy. I for one really enjoyed your posts and pictures.
> There's some on here that finding fault in others is like there is some kind of reward for it.


Every site in the entire world will unfortunately have some people just waiting for a chance to jump on someone for almost anything. Not pointing any fingers, but those people are actually hurting there chances at increasing there knowledge. I guess we just have to always be aware that we walk on eggshells here. To be perfectly honest though there's a small part of me that's kinda amused by the baby drama. Hey what can I say I'm freaking board! Fight! Lol nice fish by the way moca


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

This has gone way further then i thought it would. Like i said the guy originally asking for "more info" wasnt trolling for spots. And if he was so what. And I don't think anyone is "upset".
Ogf will ALWAYS be full of people that that do things differently.
Wether it be fishing,shareing/Not sharing locations,people requesting more info for what ever reason they may want it,trolls,guys that post to much,guys that don't post enough. All forums are that way for the most part. We're all different
I used to let certain things bother me on here. I've had guys bash me for giving away info bash me for not giving away info. I've had guys falsely acuse me of giving away there "honey holes", an I've seen guys sent on wild goose chases.
I don't let anything bother me on here anymore. It's a fishing website. I let a lot of stuff go in one ear out the other. The mods do a good job at keeping the riff raff limited.
I enjoy reading all the different opinions on here. And enjoy giving mine.
It's just a fishing website. 
I'd never let the few negative poster dictate wether or not I participate in these forums.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

greatmiami said:


> Every site in the entire world will unfortunately have some people just waiting for a chance to jump on someone for almost anything. Not pointing any fingers, but those people are actually hurting there chances at increasing there knowledge. I guess we just have to always be aware that we walk on eggshells here. To be perfectly honest though there's a small part of me that's kinda amused by the baby drama. Hey what can I say I'm freaking board! Fight! Lol nice fish by the way moca


Lol I'm with ya. Gives us something to read!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey man I just like seeing fishies lol.... I havent been able to make it out besides one time in the passed 5 months. For people like me I enjoy it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ChromeBone said:


> Hey man I just like seeing fishies lol.... I havent been able to make it out besides one time in the passed 5 months. For people like me I enjoy it.


Lol we all do... hahaha I'll spend an hour at a time just looking at crappie an gill pics on ig.... I'm sick.....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well I am done I have run out of pictures. Heck I have posted the same pics over and over . Lol  most of the fish I show were caught in Oklahoma. I don't even fish these worthless lake and rivers around here. Out


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hahaha the op,mocha is probobally out pounding fish laughing his butt off!!!!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hahaha the op,mocha is probobally out pounding fish laughing his butt off!!!!


If I'd told you what he was really doing, I'd go missing. I bet if anyone knew where Jimmy Hoffa was, he'd......oooops


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hahaha the op,mocha is probobally out pounding fish laughing his butt off!!!!


you say every man is difrent,ask your wife,she will tell you ,all the man's are same.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

HappySnag said:


> you say every man is difrent,ask your wife,she will tell you ,all the man's are same.


Except,just maybe..... yours truely!?


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm not like all the man's, I'm special, I think my wife would even agree.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

blah blah blah blah......


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NO ONE NEEDS TO BRAG we all love fish porn......


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

March is less then 30 days away. Praise the lord.


----------

